# Handynummer gekauft?



## diskret1976 (15 August 2008)

Hallo,
habe mal ne Frage. Wie kommen eigentlich die Betreiber an die Handynummern von uns. Kann das sein das die irgendwie gekauft werden und wenn ja wo denn? Kann mich nicht erinnern das frei gegeben zu haben.

Oder durchsuchen die nur das Telefonbuch und versuchen es auf gut Glück. Ist doch verboten, oder?

Lg


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*

Ein Ansatz wäre es, einfach Alle Rufnummern Durch zuprobieren.
Aber das wird Selten gemacht. 
Interessanter ist die These mit der Telefonbuch CD 
Spannender weise Ist mein Nachname im Telefonbuch falsch Geschrieben.
und wenn jetzt, wobei es aufgehört hat, mich jetzt die "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 
sie Haben ein Los gewonnen, müssen nur 123 Ganze lose kaufen"-Leute Anrufen,
Sprechen die mich mit Falschen Namen an (ein oe statt ein ie) ... 
Wenn man dann Anfragt, von Welcher CD sie die Tel. Nummer haben, 
legen sie Auf. Leider rufen die nur mit CLIR an.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*

Neuerdings haben die Anbieter im Kleingedruckten stehen, daß man mit der Weitergabe der Daten an "ausgewählte Partner" einverstanden sei. (ist aber nicht zulässig)
Man könne dem aber selbstverständlich jederzeit *wider*sprechen.

Erstens weiß das keiner, daß man *wider*sprechen muss. 
Zweitens sind die Daten dann schon weitergegeben.


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*

Handnummern stehen vergleichweise  selten in Telefonbüchern. Meins und  aller Handys in meinem  Umfeld nicht. Trotzdem landen Spamanrufe und Spam-SMS drauf, was nur durch brute force erklärbar ist. Es werden komplette Nummernblöcke abgegrast


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Handnummern stehen vergleichweise  selten in Telefonbüchern. Meins und  aller Handys in meinem  Umfeld nicht. Trotzdem landen Spamanrufe und Spam-SMS drauf, was nur durch brute force erklärbar ist. Es werden komplette Nummerblöcke abgegrast



Meine (nicht meine ) Eplus Prepaid steht nicht im Tel. Buch. 
Gebe ich auch nirgends an, wo es nicht Zwingend ist (Anwalt etc)
und Trotzdem landen dort Spam anrufe, aber auf dem Name des Registrators, der die Nummer aber auch nicht weiter gegeben hat. 
Also kommt BF auch nicht Wirklich in Frage.


----------



## diskret1976 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Handnummern stehen vergleichweise selten in Telefonbüchern. Meins und aler Handys in meinem Umfeld nicht. Trotzdem landen Spamanrufe und Spam-SMS drauf, was nur durch brute force erklärbar ist. Es werden komplette Nummernblöcke abgegrast


 
Was ist brute force?


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*



> Die Brute-Force-Methode (engl. für „Methode der rohen Gewalt“), auch Exhaustionsmethode (von lat. exhaurire = ausschöpfen), ist eine Lösungsmethode für Probleme aus den Bereichen Informatik, Kryptologie und Spieltheorie, die auf dem Ausprobieren aller (oder zumindest vieler) möglichen Fälle beruht.


 Quelle: Wikipedia ...

Also Durchprobieren Aller Rufnummern eines Blockes.
z.b. 0178-8000000 - 0178-8999999 etc


----------



## diskret1976 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*

danke dir,
das heisst also ihr meint die suchen die Telefonbücher durch ( oder halt Cd).
Ist das nicht verboten in Deutschland, gerade was dem Bereich SMS betrifft?


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*

Naja, So Vieles ist doch Verboten. NUR: Wer will es Beweisen, das die es 
Genau so machen? 
Die Rufen ohne Rufnummernübertrag an, und wenn man sie darauf Anspricht, 
wird aufgelegt. von daher ...


----------



## diskret1976 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*

ja das ist ja klar bei Telefonanrufen, aber ich meine ja SMS Geschichten. Ich meine da kann man doch nachforschen woher das kommt. Kriegen die da keinen Ärger?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2008)

*AW: Handynummer gekauft?*



			
				notorischer 0137-Ping-Spammer schrieb:
			
		

> verspreche per Notar einen sehr anständigen Geldbetrag, wenn man mir hilft, an ein momentan gültiges deutsches Handyrufnummer-Telefonbuch von E-plus, Deutsche Telekom bzw. Vodafone zu gelangen.
> Es können auch dann weitere Handyrufnummer-Telefonbücher aus Holland etc. angeboten werden. Auch an eine Mitarbeit als Geschäftsführer kann sofort angedacht werden, wenn der Wunsch erfüllt wird.


Ob er gefunden hat, was er suchte oder später per "brute force" gepingt hat, ist nicht bekannt 
(und leider hat die StA Magdeburg ihn offenbar auch nicht dazu befragt)


----------

